
AgensGraph: A Graph Database on Top of Postgresql with Cypher Support - ontologiae
https://github.com/bitnine-oss/agensgraph
======
ontologiae
AgensGraph is a graph database built on top of PostgreSQL. The ability of
PostgreSQL to handle with graph drive the AgensGraph's Team to develop a
special index type to manage edges between nodes.

They also implemented the most part of the Cypher language and it is possible
to write PL/Pgsql function with Cypher's query inside.

AgensGraph is Apache 2.0 licence.

